# Exterior Cleaning Solution



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello - Newbie to the forum here. Happy to say I just purchased a 2004 21rs recently and was wondering if anyone could recommend something to clean/protect the rubber roof and side walls of my trailer. Want to keep her looking good! Thanks!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Many would disagree, but I don't generally clean my roof. I went up on our last trailer and power washed it, in the hopes of eliminating the black streaks on the sides. It didn't help the streaks, and I am afraid of accidentally damaging the rubber roof, or blasting some caulking off a seam. It is important to periodically check the condition of the Dicor sealant on the roof. Catching problems early can save big headaches.

On the sides of our trailer I use RV Wash and Wax from Wally World. On our last trailer, it had dulled a little, so I used Gel Gloss to remove the oxidation and polish the finish. Took some elbow grease, but looked awesome!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We bought the extended warranty on our 21RS at the time of purchase. Because of this I haven't wanted there to be any reason to ever have a claim denied because of lack or recommended maintenance. I use Dicor rubber roof cleaner and Dicor protectant on the roof at least once a year. The protectant states to use it something like every 6 weeks but that seems unreasonable to me.

As for the outside, clean and wax like you would your cars. I just gave the Outback a new coat of Gel-Gloss using a buffer. Gel-Gloss is a polish made specifically for fiberglass. It looks like new and the Gel-Gloss takes off all the black streaks.


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> We bought the extended warranty on our 21RS at the time of purchase. Because of this I haven't wanted there to be any reason to ever have a claim denied because of lack or recommended maintenance. I use Dicor rubber roof cleaner and Dicor protectant on the roof at least once a year. The protectant states to use it something like every 6 weeks but that seems unreasonable to me.
> 
> As for the outside, clean and wax like you would your cars. I just gave the Outback a new coat of Gel-Gloss using a buffer. Gel-Gloss is a polish made specifically for fiberglass. It looks like new and the Gel-Gloss takes off all the black streaks.


Thanks for the information. Looks like I'll be doing a little cleaning this weekend (and enjoying the lake).


----------



## Fritz (Jun 29, 2011)

duggy said:


> Many would disagree, but I don't generally clean my roof. I went up on our last trailer and power washed it, in the hopes of eliminating the black streaks on the sides. It didn't help the streaks, and I am afraid of accidentally damaging the rubber roof, or blasting some caulking off a seam. It is important to periodically check the condition of the Dicor sealant on the roof. Catching problems early can save big headaches.
> 
> On the sides of our trailer I use RV Wash and Wax from Wally World. On our last trailer, it had dulled a little, so I used Gel Gloss to remove the oxidation and polish the finish. Took some elbow grease, but looked awesome!


Thanks Duggy. I agree with you on the roof...I'll keep the pressure sprayer in the garage! Sounds like the Gel Gloss is a popular way to go.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I used the Gel-Gloss because I was familiar with it from my time working in hardware stores. Meguriar's has a full line of polishes for fiberglass boats that get excellent reviews from RVers on Amazon. I may use one next time.

Meguiar's Flagship


----------

